# Fathers Day Score



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Several months ago I went through the CW catalog and clearly marked all the items that I wanted and made sure the family knew about my wishes. These were the nice to have type items that are not really necessary to having fun with the Outback. Anyway, with the help of the new CW store close by, all those items showed up at the house yesterday.

We are hitting the road on Thursday evening for a three day camp out so I will be busy this week installing the Park Power conversion kit and the electric jack and packing all the other goodies into the Outback.










Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job, I wish I got a goodie bag like that. Better be getting busy with the installs.

Maybe I should do the same for my birthday, hmmm, ideas are flowing now.

Good luck with the new gear.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sounds like a good FATHERS DAY! I spent my FATHERS DAY away from my wife and kids working! (all 24 hrs of it)









It pays for the OUTBACK though!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like you did alright









Enjoy your trip!

Mike


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Glad to hear you had a great Father's Day! I'm sure you will enjoy all your "goodies"

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sounds like a great fathers day!

I got my last package from CW while we were camping, once I install the things I think I may *gasp* be out of Mods for a while... oh what shall I do!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Buy a new Outback and startover again......


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Buy a new Outback and startover again......


LMAO.... Humm a new 5er maybe.. oh wait I'd need a new Diesel Truck first! Humm


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I already tried to push that same concept over, I was starting with the new 1 ton diesel crew cab maybe dually truck, then I tried to convince the bride into a 5-ver. I didn't get very far with it...









So now I have a new puppy, same Old truck, same Old camper.









Maybe someday....diesel, diesel I can hear it in the driveway already


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kevin I hear ya! My wife and I have talked about a Diesel too, she hasn't said no, but then again I haven't asked. I love the Avlanche, and thankfully the price of gas has dropped a bit, but talking with friends with manual transmission diesel rigs makes me think twice... would be nice to get that kind of mileage.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I scored too. "The girls" got me two nice collapsable chairs from Camping World


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

I scored a bit, it was more of a manual thing - just ordered a prodigy and harness to replace my Envoy. Hope it gets here before this weekend's trip.

I did get, from my wife and daughter a set of motorola radios (so they can help me back up the TT... as she said, but i think they were so she can find me at home when i am out in the camper! hahaha).

I spent my fathers day taking the TT out and around the town for a practce trip (that was a lot of work for a 20 min ride...)

Hope ALL had a good fathers day (or at least a fathers day, after the fact NDJollyMon) - good luck camper DC, and the rest on their efforts on the deisel upgrads!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I think I am the only one who got something that causes more work, a Puppy.

Wouldn't mind installing another Prodigy, that was fun and easy.

Oh well life is still great


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, first off, Pete, I worked too, though I did a 36, starting Saturday morning, and finishing up Sunday evening. Paying back those swaps can be tricky!









As far as toys....nothing directly for the Outback. I got a portable power pack, which is basically a 20 amp hour battery, with both 12v DC and 120v AC outputs, and a 400W rating. In addition it has a 250 psi air compressor, and a light. I also got a new chain saw, which while not reducing the amount of work done, will make it easier. All in all, a good haul on my part. To bad Mickelson couldn't hold on to that lead though. That would have made the day perfect.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Maybe a little late but lastnight the new battery charger arrived.........More Power!!!
uhhhhh yeah....

Gotta love the 3 stage smart programs.

A nice unit, had the dual 6 volts charged in less than 2 hours. Now I am off to charge up my two spare 12 volts heading for the sell block this weekend. Maybe I can make enough to pay for the charger.

My neighborhood will all have charged batteries now.

For you other guys, I sure am appreciating my 39 hour work week, sure glad I don't have to do 24 or 36 hour shifts. Good luck to ya.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I sure am appreciating my 39 hour work week, sure glad I don't have to do 24 or 36 hour shifts.


I can't speak for Pete, or any of the other firefighters here, but I for one wouldn't trade my 3 on, 3 off for anything. That 36 I mentioned was just because I was paying back a swap for another guy. He worked for me last week, so I worked for him this week. Normally work a "42 hour" week, but this is actually just an average. The long shifts are a small price to pay to be able to work in a career that is, in my opinion, the best job in the world.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great schedule Tim!
We Federal guys are still doing 72 hour weeks. Sometimes 96 with all the battles being fought everywhere. (we are spread pretty thin)
We do 24hrs on, 24hrs off.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Pete, is your manpower suplemented by active duty air force personnel? One of our guys is in the AF Reserve, and does his weekends at Westover AFB in Springfield, MA. I think he just does ARFF though. I don't know if he does structual stuff while doing his reserve time.

Tim


----------

